# HGH and hypo



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my first HGH cycle, I'm using it with GHRP-6, Proviron and HCG cause I've started it after an AAS cycle.

I'm about to finish the first week and the only big side I feel is a terrible hypoglicemia in the morning after the injection. Very letargic and very low pressure. Is this common with it?

My diet is a kind of Metabolic Diet of DR di Pasquale just some potatoes and Ananas Juice in the Post Workout 2 meals.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

More likely the ghrp.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Nemises said:


> More likely the ghrp.


I shot it in the evening and before bed...do I have to eat more carbs with it?

p.s. good sides are: more leaner and fu..ing incredible pump during wokouts. :thumb:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

If its in the morning and your not shooting GHRP iin the morning it wont be that.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

It's definetely the HGH, I've suspended GHRP6 yesterday and today I still feel lethargic after the administration. Probably it lower my cortisol to much, next week I will try pre-bed and ghrp6 upon waking.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

how much hgh are you shooting mate?

just wondering as i start my first run of hgh tomorrow


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> how much hgh are you shooting mate?
> 
> just wondering as i start my first run of hgh tomorrow


I'm running 2iu ed monday to friday and 200mcg GHRP6 2 x day. Maybe to much for a first run but anyway I'm dancing now and gotta still.

I've read on other forum that lethargy is a common side with HGH cause your thyroid can't supply the much higher conversion of t4 to t3 and also HGH lowers your cortisol.

I've added clen and t3 today and jabbing HGH pre bed.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

wouldnt shoot rp6 before bed mate leaves you feeling hungry that stuff

use ghrp2 before bed


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

glanzav said:


> wouldnt shoot rp6 before bed mate leaves you feeling hungry that stuff
> 
> use ghrp2 before bed


Yes mate, now I'm shooting HGH before bed and GHRP6 before breakfast but HGH make me hungry too probably cause it increase metabolism.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

kadath said:


> I'm running 2iu ed monday to friday and 200mcg GHRP6 2 x day. Maybe to much for a first run but anyway I'm dancing now and gotta still.
> 
> I've read on other forum that lethargy is a common side with HGH cause your thyroid can't supply the much higher conversion of t4 to t3 and also HGH lowers your cortisol.
> 
> I've added clen and t3 today and jabbing HGH pre bed.


Are you jabbing then going straight to bed mate or eating, I ,may do pre bed see how that goes mate

how you finding it what about GHRP hows that?


----------



## pips (Sep 28, 2010)

hi mate i would jab first thing in the morning mate as your own hgh releases when your sleeping depending on your age that is:thumb:


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

danny187 said:


> Are you jabbing then going straight to bed mate or eating, I ,may do pre bed see how that goes mate
> 
> how you finding it what about GHRP hows that?


No, I wait 30 min and I start eating as a pig. HGH makes me hungry more than GHRP6 and also I have very bad hypos 30min after injection. I didn't notice any improvement in sleeping till yesterday and this morning I had find very hard to wake up.

Anyway after 2 weeks I'm 4lbs up and I've lost 1% of BF. I'm veiny and pumps are great. This week I've added clen 20mcg ED and T3 25mcg ED, I'll follow this protocol 1 more week then I will increase to 40mcg clen and 37.5mcg T3.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

pips said:


> hi mate i would jab first thing in the morning mate as your own hgh releases when your sleeping depending on your age that is:thumb:


What you mean mate? :confused1:


----------

